# B14 Plane Jane Suspension



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Guys; 

A while back, I'd asked about some higher performance shocks for my Sentra. I was set to go buy some Tien Basics at the time. But now, I'm just not in the financial zone I want to be in to make that kind of purchase. 

So, Plain and simple, regular every-day street and highway driving, and contending with Atlanta Potholes the size of basketballs, what would be an antiquate shock/spring combination. I don't want crap either. Good quality suspension. 

Thanks guys. Appreciate your usual help.


----------



## noneed117 (Nov 3, 2005)

infazorak said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> A while back, I'd asked about some higher performance shocks for my Sentra. I was set to go buy some Tien Basics at the time. But now, I'm just not in the financial zone I want to be in to make that kind of purchase.
> 
> ...


Go with ground control coilvers and kyb agx struts Thats a good bang for your buck suspension and good quality too.


----------



## willembop (Sep 28, 2003)

*Cheap B14 Suspension*

Sorry to report, but there is no cheap suspension for the B14 that works well. The cheapest setup that is useable is Hypercoil springs on KYB AGX shocks. That runs over $500 (usually way over). I don't know if the Hypercoils are even available anymore, but if they are you can find out with a search on these forums. That's the setup I have now. It pretty good, but still a bit stiff for the street -- and if you're looking to slam you car, the options are even more limited. The Hypercoils don't lower the car very much, although it is enough to make it look much better than stock. I'm thinking about coilovers, because that seems to be the only real solution. Do a search on this forum and you'll find may other share this opinion.

Regards,
Bill in San Diego



infazorak said:


> Hi Guys;
> 
> A while back, I'd asked about some higher performance shocks for my Sentra. I was set to go buy some Tien Basics at the time. But now, I'm just not in the financial zone I want to be in to make that kind of purchase.
> 
> ...


----------

